

Are You a Human replaces annoying CAPTCHAs with games - tayeed
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/21/are-you-a-human-replaces-annoying-captchas-with-games/

======
ssdsa
While it's very nice to your users to replace CAPTCHAs with something more
fun, it isn't necessarily more effective against attacks or spamming. Classic
CAPTCHAs can be broken by simply using cheap manual labor (working slaves in
low-paid countries, or willing surfers who gain access to porn sites by
solving some CAPTCHAs). Also, those games might be ineffective if there are
too few combinations. In one of the examples, the user has to put 2 of 5 items
into a box. There are only 2^5 = 32 possible combinations. When trying to
break this game by robot/software, using a random guess, you succeed every
32th time. That's still enough for spamming!

